# Old World Bluestem



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A noxious grass....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/old-world-grasses-threatening-kansas-pastures-NAA-associated-press/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

It is shit grass , the usda had pushed it around this area for crp people. It needs to sprayed and killed out. The worthless crap spreads like bindweed. Cattle wont eat it after it starts to get big, only good way of grazing it is early spring /summer when it is small then pile on the cattle to keep it eat short. Around here there is 1000's of acres in crp . Funny the usda kicked out several farmers who planted it on crp and they were pushing it early on in crp days . We turned them down when ours went into the program, we planted a native mix into wheat stubble and got in trouble for planting it in wheat stubble . The ascs dick wanted it planted into tall feed, dead of course, what a mess. I guess we proved them wrong , sure did piss an moan about us planting it in wheat stubble .


----------

